# Sealing J channel



## mattinthebox (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post in this forum.

I am experiencing a problem with the original design of my home.

I live in a single story ranch on a slab.
It is constructed of half brick and half vinyl siding.

The problem I am experiencing is where the vinyl siding J-channel meets the brick ledge, halfway down the wall between the roof and the ground.
This ledge runs all the way down, front to back, both sides of my home.

What's happening is the rain, snow or other moisture that comes in contact with the siding, such as gutter overflow, runs down to the brick ledge then goes underneath the J-channel and inside the wall.

I had no idea this was happening till I opened up the wall for a kitchen remodel.

The water infiltration damaged several 2x4's, completely rotted, and the original board between the outside brick/siding and interior 2x4's, which was completely washed away from years of this exposure.

All of this has been repaired with the exception of the siding issue, which I didn't know how to handle, and water from melting snow has been seeping back into my home.

Is it okay to caulk/seal the j-channel to the top of the brick ledge or will this trap moisture that still gets behind the siding?

Also, I haven't replaced the drywall in this area and I also wanted to know if I should use the green drywall for this area.

I don't know what to do at this point, I am hoping an experienced member here might be able to advise me as to how I can fix this situation.

I'm going to try to add some pictures as soon as my camera battery is charged.

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like you have quite the problem there. The issue is with the water membrane or weather barrier behind the siding. Water will go where it wants to. It will migrate through the brick also. You need to address the issue of insufficient tar paper or tyvek behind the wall, and any kick out flashing to get the water out from behind the siding materials, whatever they happen to be. Layer the paper to go over the one below it, like a shingle if you have to. Caulk will trap water and is really only a temporary fix.
Pics will help to give better advice.
Cruise some of the other siding posts about water behind siding.


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess I should have mentioned that the siding was done the year before and the contractor never said anything about the water infiltration.

So as it stands, the wall is pretty much finished on the outside and no drywall on the inside.

I have added another post including a few pics but the message said a moderator had to approve it before it could be seen.


----------



## tinner666 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you google 'window flashing', you'll find useful links about siding leaks and siding/window issues.


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

Strange that the post I made with the pics still hasn't shown yet.

I posted them about an hour after my first post, so I dunno what's up with that????

I'm gunna try again, hopefully people can see 'em this time without a review...

I can see 'em in the preview so I know I did it right...

I kinda need to get an answer regarding this problem soon as I am going to the doctor soon and will be down for the count for some time... 

I'd love to get this straight before that time comes and would really appreciate any more ideas...

So to recap, is it okay to seal between the brick and siding?

There's no logical way, that I can think of, to fashion a flashing or anything that will prevent water from getting in between the seam (without having to tear the house down).

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn... I can't post pics unless a moderator reviews it first.

That really sucks!

This isn't myspace is it? ... Is this myspace?

I wouldn't think anyone would bother posting pics not related to the subject, would you?

Jeeze I believe this is really having an effect on getting an answer to my problem.

Can a mod PLZ have a look at the last two posts to make sure they aren't offensive?
There is a little bush, but not what you may be thinking...

Thnx


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2009)

You need to read the directions first.
You need to post at least 10 times before you can put up a pic. This is not myspace, just a bunch of folks actually trying to help out...did I mention for free?
Hang in there, we will help you out best we can.


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

Ya know I am registered thru sooo many different forums.

I must have overlooked the 10 posts before that privilege is available.

I thought it was 10 posts before a member could have a sig... oh well my mistake.

I will bounce around the forum and make a few more posts so you guys can better visualize my situation.

Thanks for clearing up my confusion...


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay I met the quota and it's been over an hour since my last post, I hope this works...

The house had the siding done two years ago.
The contractor never mentioned any damage or reason for water to come into the house, not that it was his problem anyways.

The question again is can I seal the j-channel where it meets the brick ledge?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2009)

There, now doesn't it feel better you helped out also.
Your problem is easily fixed. You need to get a piece of flashing made with what is called a brake for bending metal. Any siding co will bend your stuff for a small fee I'm sure. It needs to go behind the siding AND most important , behind the housewrap which may or may not be installed and then cover the brick ledge and bend down over an inch. It needs to layer on top of one another so the water runs off. The siding is only a rain screen, water gets behind it. The house=wrap does most of the work when water gets behind it. You will also need a siding removal tool, they are like 8 bucks at any lumberyard. What they do is to separate the piece above at the bottom seam. You will need to remove at least the first bottom course. If you have no housewarp underneath like tyvek or tarpaper, you will need to remove all the siding, wrap the area and reinstall the siding. Actually it is pretty easy to do. As for the rain coming, they do sell tarps. Good luck, hope it helps.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 5, 2009)

InspectorD has good advice here. The big thing will the the layering that he talks about. Make sure that when the water runs down behind the siding that it is caught be the new flashing and diverted out to the brick. 

InspectorD, do you have a suggestion on flashing size and material?

hth, Doug


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 6, 2009)

Yikes!!!
I don't know if I understand you correctly, are you saying I have to completely cover the brick with flashing all the way down the side of my house? 
How far does it have to cover the brick? Like wrapped over the side or just an inch or so from under the j-channel?
I don't think I follow...

Oh jeeze... If I remember correctly the siding contractor didn't use any "wrap" like your describing. 
The only thing I remember him putting under the siding was this really thin green "styrofoam type" board, each piece butted up to the next, nothing overlapped.

Does this mean "I" am going to have to completely strip my house down and re-do it??? I think I'm gunna be sick...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't get sick here..
Yes you may have to remove siding. Or get the contractor to come back and do it correctly. According to Manufacturers installation instructions.
The flashing should be copper, but that gets expensive. I would go with a coated aluminum flashing. The stuff they use to wrap facias and rake boards. It is a 5o foot roll which is 12 inches wide. Choose your color.
You only need to cover the edge of the brick an inch at the edge so the water runs off the wall. Not the face of the brick. 
try www.vinylsiding.org for more technical info.
This is really an easy job for a diy, and we will be around.


----------



## whyme (Feb 18, 2009)

doh man yea thats too bad


----------

